# Study on Winter Variations (WV or F2LL)



## Luis (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi people,

I've been studying F2LL for a while, and decided to built a HTML page for my own use. Since once finished it didn't look bad at all, I add some texts and explanations and decided to upload and share it.

It is published at f2ll.twisttheweb.com

Please feel free to report any error or suggestion.


----------



## RTh (Nov 11, 2011)

Even though it won't give you a great advantage, I think it is worth learning. As well as many people learn COLL to skip a PLL, it seems only reasonable to do the same with OLL and F2LL.

Great work =]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2011)

"It is not possible to identify all the cases by simply looking at the yellow stickers in U-face. "
Maybe not, but all LS+LL cases can be determined by looking at the entire U, F, and R faces. (I'm telling you to look at the DFR corner.)

If I can do it with CLS, I can surely do it here.


----------



## Luis (Nov 11, 2011)

In fact, I name and recognize 1 and 0 corner oriented cases looking at U/F and F/R respectively. Is that what you mean? I ask because recognition is hard for me still...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm just quoting you.
It seems as though you're asserting that it's impossible to determine what case you have without a rotation, which is false.

Don't rotate at all - it's the best way to recognize any LS+LL case, imo.

When I recognize a WV case, I simply look at the corners after I put the pair into its place (do RUR' to see how I recog) like anyone else.


----------



## Luis (Nov 11, 2011)

> "It is not possible to identify all the cases by simply looking at the yellow stickers in U-face."


Do you think this is not true? Consider that I'm talking about the U-face, not the U-layer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course you can't do that, but why would you ever need to?
You should always be holding the cube so you can see three faces.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2011)

Luis said:


> Do you think this is not true? Consider that I'm talking about the U-face, not the U-layer.


 
That's so obvious that I'd say its not worth putting on the site.


----------



## Luis (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you, guys; now I understand my error. I changed the paragraph to:



> In order to recognize the case, check the position of the three yellow corner stickers in the U-layer. Alternatively, since the FR slot is free, you can use this information and always get the correct case by simply looking at U, F and R. I invented a "name based system" for the one-corner-oriented and no-corners-oriented cases...


Better?


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 11, 2011)

> The sequences are not difficult, but you will not practice them very often either. This is a handicap for memorizing them.



But you can practise them a lot if you only want that!

They appear rarely, but you can practise them when they not appear too, like you can do with rare algorithmes too, or am I totally wrong?

Yes, I think it can be usefull to learn them!


----------



## Luis (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes; it's true: you can practice them even if the U-edges are not oriented. Even more: you can orient them, then try the sequece, right?  What I mean is that they rarely appear in a completely regular F2L solve.

In fact now I'm trying to control a little the orientation of U-edges by inserting 3rd or even 2nd pair with R' F R F' instead of R U' R' when I can get extra oriented edges. In fact, even in the 4th pair, if don't get a F2LL case, I try to get an easier OLL. It doesn't seem easy to achieve, anyway.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 11, 2011)

I think that is a good idea, beacuse there are many long and hard OLLs which take long time to do!


----------



## Luis (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been scanning the WV with a software of mine for 2-Gen sequences. I haven't found much. The page has been updated with sequences I consider interesting, for if anyone (especially OH cubers) could find some of them useful.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 16, 2011)

Luis said:


> I've been scanning the WV with a software of mine for 2-Gen sequences. I haven't found much. The page has been updated with sequences I consider interesting, for if anyone (especially OH cubers) could find some of them useful.



Every WV case can be solved 2-gen ... proof: solve the ce pair then RU-orient the U Corners (not speaking about effeciency)


----------



## Luis (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep; I only published the ones I consider interesting.


----------

